# Dude, I got a tatoo!



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

What do ya think?


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Shoulda made it bigger....LMAO jk

It looks awesome Eric!!!


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

I like it! Is the tatoo a Likeness of your dog?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Bad @$$ dude! I want to get one done of pork somewhere, but I'm scared I'll get some retard who says he can do portraits and screws me up lmao.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Sick with it.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That is cool Eric. Me likes it. I want to get a tat of Chalice and Mikado but feel the same Shana I don't want to throw money away and not be happy witht he outcome.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

SWEEEEEEET!!!! DUUUUUUUDE!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Nice, Eric.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Nice. What you getting next?


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm getting a portrait of Rocky on my chest next..


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

I had a sticker JUST like that....someone stole it


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

nice. how much you pay for one that size?


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Friggin' Sweet, Eric!!! Lemme know how that portrait thing goes... I hear the center of the chest hurts like a suma' bitch. I dunno, only one I've felt any real pain from was my elbow. What pic you gonna use for that?


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Cool. Yeah, you got a picture in mind?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Looks godd Eric, very nice.


----------



## GodBlessPitbulls (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice.I am getting one.Do they hurt???I guess it depends where you get it???


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

it's an annoying kinda pain no matter where you get it. lol once he's done coloring it's not so annoying.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

It came out great!


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

sweattttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Bad @$$ dude! I want to get one done of pork somewhere, but I'm scared I'll get some retard who says he can do portraits and screws me up lmao.


Just remember you get what you pay for. Check out Kore Flatmo for black and gray. NIKKO Hurtado for color. Iam heavily into the tattoo world. These guys are amazing.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> Friggin' Sweet, Eric!!! Lemme know how that portrait thing goes... I hear the center of the chest hurts like a suma' bitch. I dunno, only one I've felt any real pain from was my elbow. What pic you gonna use for that?


It hurts like something crazy on the center of the chest!Out of all the ones I have,that one hurt the most.

You can't get just one tattoo.My next one will be a pic of pretty girl with a rose hanging out of her mouth.
A tat is like a dog.Just do your research ahead of time.Check out the tattoo artists in your area and their work.Go with the one whose work you like the best.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Nah...the chest doesn't hurt. I feel asleep during all of mine...I have about 22 hours worth of work.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Well I'd like to shake your hand then.Don't know how in the heck you fell asleep during your tats,especially the one on your chest!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

No, they realy don't hurt they're just aggravating. The outlines are nothing, the coloring and shading is where it gets intense..


----------



## x3kartoonx3 (Oct 1, 2009)

i wanna get a tattoo of benji next i got a few tattoos sum i wish i wouldnt have got but wat kani do now i was young and dumb i like the feelin tho its nice lol


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

dixieland said:


> Well I'd like to shake your hand then.Don't know how in the heck you fell asleep during your tats,especially the one on your chest!


I guess I just have a high tolerance for pain. It is annoying when they start but I tend to just drift. My half sleeve took about 17 hour total 4 sessions. Chest was about 2 hours...never a dull moment!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow,now my little ol 7 tats don't seem like nothing!
It was rather annoying.i kept wanting to smack his hand away.The one on my chest felt like he was hitting bone though!


----------

